# Straight razor.



## Mike Hill (Mar 22, 2021)

Anybody have an idea of where to buy a blade for a straight razor from. I'd like it to be hollow ground stainless. All I seem to be able to find is damascus. I hesitate to buy a pre-made one and take it apart - most are branded and I'd rather it not have a brand.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2021)

I remember @jumbojohnny makes handles for em. He may be able to point ya in the right direction...

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 22, 2021)

I found a decent looking blade on etsy but I think for unstamped hollow ground stainless you may be looking at a mid grade chinese <20> ish or a small piece of stainless and a grinder. I have a old boker that I handled in flame box elder. I may try to find another broken handle somewhere and get some use out of this cool piece of African blackwood.
Problem is most makers are proud of what they did and wind up sticking their name on it very visibly... pride, it just gets in the way, I tell ya!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jumbojohnny (Mar 23, 2021)

Get your hands on a few old razors. The older English companies are good. Make the scales yourself. Very easy and fun.

Blackwood is a nice choice as most old razors used black horns for scales. 

Polishing a blade is a project on its own also. Anything new is suspect quality.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 24, 2021)

jumbojohnny said:


> Get your hands on a few old razors. The older English companies are good. Make the scales yourself. Very easy and fun.
> 
> Blackwood is a nice choice as most old razors used black horns for scales.
> 
> Polishing a blade is a project on its own also. Anything new is suspect quality.


Sorta suspected that. Thank you for the advice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Smith (Apr 14, 2021)

poking around I found that has a couple blade only options. Maggard Razor

my uncle is really into straight razor shaving and has a number of razors, but didn't tell me where he got his stuff from. I also found Maggards has brush knots if you want to make your own brushes.


----------



## jumbojohnny (Apr 22, 2021)

Steve Smith said:


> poking around I found that has a couple blade only options. Maggard Razor
> 
> my uncle is really into straight razor shaving and has a number of razors, but didn't tell me where he got his stuff from. I also found Maggards has brush knots if you want to make your own brushes.


Great site, but expensive. They sell new old stock. I would not work on any of those, especially at the cost.
If you want to try to work on your own razor, send me an address and I will put a nice project in the mail for you.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Steve Smith (Apr 22, 2021)

@jumbojohnny Thanks, but I don't have an razors


----------



## Strider (May 1, 2021)

There are plenty of European websites full of assembly kits abd what not. If you need help finding them, let me know! 
I got a Solingen razor kit for a friend.


----------

